# ABS light



## mr. bird (Jul 15, 2012)

In my 04 GTO the ABS light comes on while I'm stopped. When the light comes on the traction control turns off too. Then within a few seconds the light goes off and traction control goes back on. It sometimes goes on and off a few times while I'm stopped. Never while I'm driving. 
On another note I'm having problems with the windows not going down unless I hold the buttons down for a few seconds, the door locks lock when I turn the car off before I get a chance to open the door once in a while. And a couple of times my gauges have gone crazy till I shut the car off and back on. 
I have taken off the battery cables and put them back on, and it didn't solve anything. I have checked the wires to the bcm and there are no cut wires. I got a code from a snap-on scanner -B0008 loss of abs/tcs comm-. I did see a few wires near the bcm and near the fuse box with those wire terminals that clip on the wire to hook other wires to them. Do those cause problems. Maybe I should take those out and repair the wires. I don't have money to get it scanned from a dealer or the dash light guy around me. Do the bcm's in these cars have problems? 
Any help would be great! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I wonder if it's BCM problems?


----------



## mr. bird (Jul 15, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You check out behind the glove box to see if the harness is being cut in to?


----------



## mr. bird (Jul 15, 2012)

I did that. The bracket hasn't done any damage to the wire harness

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Johnttgto (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm having the same issue. Replaced the abs module with no luck. I did notice the with my old battery that was going bad it happened almost every stop light that lasted longer then 30 sec. With the new battery it doesn't do it at all while driving even in traffic. The only time it did it is when I let it idle for 15 and I was trying to see if it would trip.


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

My battery went dead one day in the parking lot, I got in to try and start it and I think I got every warning on my cluster LOL

My car was freaking out.

Charged it up and all was fine. Look into the battery. See if it's dead or going dead.


----------

